# Swop ???



## shabbar (31/1/14)

Hi Guys

I have 2 panasonic NCR18650'S to swap for 2 18350's... any takers ?
The batteries are hardly used


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)

I can do that


----------



## SunRam (31/1/14)

Is it B, PD, A and what is the mah?


----------



## shabbar (31/1/14)

SunRam said:


> Is it B, PD, A and what is the mah?



Ncr18650A , if im not mistaken 3100mah .

what 18350's are you using ?


----------



## SunRam (31/1/14)

I've got Efest 18350, but I was hoping you've got the PD's, so I'm good for now, thanks.


----------



## shabbar (31/1/14)

Cool , no stress boet


----------



## shabbar (2/2/14)

@Gizmo dude organise me an 18350 , svd is too big with the 18650's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/2/14)

Yeah SVD with 18350 is really nice to use cuts down the size quite abit makes the device look less like a light saber. Though batteries run out fastish depending on how you vape 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (4/2/14)

hmm think i need to buy some 18350s , maybe then i will use the svd alot more


----------



## Silver (4/2/14)

SVD is quite large with 18650. I use it at home only - for that reason. But the more battery capacity the better  Less time wasted swapping out batteries and charging etc.


----------



## shabbar (4/2/14)

I get about 1.5 to 2 weeks on a battery , rotating between my evod n svd . Id love to use to svd more but the size !!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

shabbar said:


> I get about 1.5 to 2 weeks on a battery , rotating between my evod n svd . Id love to use to svd more but the size !!!



 weeks surely you jest sir.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (4/2/14)

I shit you not , I only use the svd from 6pm till about 10pm . Not a chain vaper . A pack of 10 stinkies lasted me 2 to 3 days


----------



## shabbar (4/2/14)

I get around 2 days on my evod 650mah battery lol


----------



## annemarievdh (4/2/14)

shabbar said:


> I get around 2 days on my evod 650mah battery lol



Wow, my 650MAH twisp battery dont last me 6 houers...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

What about the 18490 size? They are usually 1100 mAh.


----------



## shabbar (4/2/14)

I'm open to any swap for anything smaller , nothing that ends in fire tho.


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Oh sorry, @shabbar, have nothing to swop. Just a suggestion on a size that is maybe a little longer lasting, but still small.


----------



## ShaneW (4/2/14)

I get 2 full days of vaping (about 6mls in PT2 mini) on my SVD with the pana NCR18650 and then it has only changed from Green to orange, could probably run another day or 2 till it dies but never tried.
Very impressed with with those batteries but ya... the size is rather painful!


----------



## Riaz (4/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> I get 2 full days of vaping (about 6mls in PT2 mini) on my SVD with the pana NCR18650 and then it has only changed from Green to orange, could probably run another day or 2 till it dies but never tried.
> Very impressed with with those batteries but ya... the size is rather painful!



@ShaneW what wattage/ voltage are u vaping at?

and also, what are the ohms of your coils?


----------



## ShaneW (4/2/14)

Riaz said:


> @ShaneW what wattage/ voltage are u vaping at?
> 
> and also, what are the ohms of your coils?



1.8ohm but SVD says it's 2.0. And I'm using 8W or 10W depending on which juice I'm using.


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

1000mah lasts me just about a day with evods and PT minis at 1.8 ish ohms and I kill a 18350 with a evening dripping session 1.2 ohm single coil trident on a King. Am I vaping to much ?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> 1000mah lasts me just about a day with evods and PT minis at 1.8 ish ohms and I kill a 18350 with a evening dripping session 1.2 ohm single coil trident on a King. Am I vaping to much ?


Certainly not, if it does not affect you negatively you can vape as much as your purse can take!


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Certainly not, if it does not affect you negatively you can vape as much as your purse can take!



Funny you should say that, this month my pocket feels a bit light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (5/2/14)

Update : Batteries are no longer available


----------

